# Wormy soft maple rocker ( Hal Taylor version )



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*First progress report*

Okay I started this chair Jan 28th 2010 I wanted to get finish put on after 30 days…... simple goal eh?

To my credit I got everything I could have done until I needed to use th 1/2'' rabbit and 3/4 round over I did not have but ordered took 10 days to get here )-:

So far total working days possible - 16

Progress










This is a rocker design by Hal Taylor, I purchased his templates, PDF book, and video. I was at first a little on the fence as it started to add up already with just the costs for Hal's stuff. I must say it was worth it, everything you get helps you tremendously!

I'm using wormy soft maple that was cut about 5 yrs ago by my brother on his woodmizer air dried, 3'' thick!

So I easily dressed it to the required dimensions, and was happy that all the gray stain planed away taking it from 3'' to just over 2'', now I kinda wish I had my MM20 setup at the point to resaw some wood, at least for drawers or something.

Anyways I meant to have a daily update I did not and still won't but I will update frequently as I work on it and I will be working over time…lol

I have taken pictures of all parts so far










I have almost finished the seat including leg joints


































Arms have been coved on the table saw and cut to shape










Legs have had a lot of work on them!

Head rest is cut out ready to be mounted ( dang forgot to take that picture BRB )

...

...
...

....
Okay took the picture









Back braces have been all glued up










Rockes have been glued up and cleaned up 80%


















Front legs have also had lot's of work done to them










I guess that's all the parts, not to many but lot's of time!

Oh here's a pic of tools used on seat to make it purdy, and in my opinion the best tool of course in the angle grinder with kutzall disc. BUT in a close second I must say the hand scraper is an amazing tool, I only started using one a couple months ago, keep her sharp and it's a dream to use….. I do burn my fingers though. (-:


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *First progress report*
> 
> Okay I started this chair Jan 28th 2010 I wanted to get finish put on after 30 days…... simple goal eh?
> 
> ...


Good progress


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *First progress report*
> 
> Okay I started this chair Jan 28th 2010 I wanted to get finish put on after 30 days…... simple goal eh?
> 
> ...


How do you reply so fast so many times? lol

and thank you


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *First progress report*
> 
> Okay I started this chair Jan 28th 2010 I wanted to get finish put on after 30 days…... simple goal eh?
> 
> ...


Very cool project and a great blog. I really respect you guys that make these chairs. They're unbelievably beautiful. The backstory on the wood is cool too. Was the time constraint self-imposed? If so why? That seems pretty ambitious to me, but what do I know. My non-woodworking friends would point out that at that rate you could make 12 chairs a year and sell them for mucho dinero.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *First progress report*
> 
> Okay I started this chair Jan 28th 2010 I wanted to get finish put on after 30 days…... simple goal eh?
> 
> ...


Ya I imposed the time frame on my self it may seem like not very long but I think If I stay the course, i'll be on my second chair in no time!

The wood is turning out to be very beautiful, at first I used it just to not waste walnut, but now i'm very glad I choose this wood, these style of chairs really show off woods beauty, so anyone wanting to make a " maloof " inspired rocker should use beautiful wood from chair #1. The worm holes and staining will really pop come finish time (-:


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*back leg shaping*

Today I did some shaping on the rear joints using the kerf marks I made at the top and bottom of the seat I cut then sanded a nice profile. Also cut some angles to allow the head rest to flow into the legs. You can't tell but I worked for a few hours on them legs.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *back leg shaping*
> 
> Today I did some shaping on the rear joints using the kerf marks I made at the top and bottom of the seat I cut then sanded a nice profile. Also cut some angles to allow the head rest to flow into the legs. You can't tell but I worked for a few hours on them legs.


Looking good. 
Edit to add: I see you are using Hal's video et al…I ordered mine Sunday. Hard maple is what I plan on using but only because it is what I have. I will be following your blog with heightened interest.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *back leg shaping*
> 
> Today I did some shaping on the rear joints using the kerf marks I made at the top and bottom of the seat I cut then sanded a nice profile. Also cut some angles to allow the head rest to flow into the legs. You can't tell but I worked for a few hours on them legs.


Love the wormy! Your skill at shaping things up is top shelf Bandsaw class 505 Professional course. This is going to be beautiful when complete.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *back leg shaping*
> 
> Today I did some shaping on the rear joints using the kerf marks I made at the top and bottom of the seat I cut then sanded a nice profile. Also cut some angles to allow the head rest to flow into the legs. You can't tell but I worked for a few hours on them legs.


I know this is a super old blog, but reading through everything inspired me. I just ordered the materials from Hal as well..reading the ebook as I look at your blog for the hundreth time. Can't wait for the template stuff to show up!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *back leg shaping*
> 
> Today I did some shaping on the rear joints using the kerf marks I made at the top and bottom of the seat I cut then sanded a nice profile. Also cut some angles to allow the head rest to flow into the legs. You can't tell but I worked for a few hours on them legs.


camps764 - Thanks for the message, glad I got you inspired to build your self a chair, but I warn you now you'r traveling down a dark path in which you might build more then one!

Hal Taylors instruction is top notch and his chair is so comfortable it will know your socks off. I'm excited for you!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Shaped front legs, attaching back legs*

I have been doing some work over the past few days since my last up date. In this series it just shows me doing the glue up on the rear legs, and shows off the now shaped front legs.

I made some 6 degree wedges for the sides and some square blocks for the rear as per Hals instructions, he even has a special way of making the blocks.

It's funny cause I've read his book so much, and watched the video over and over it feels like I know the guy but really I've never even spoken to him, other then e-mail and that was because I was going to back out of getting the plans…..doh!

So ya feel like I know him but never met him.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Shaped front legs, attaching back legs*
> 
> I have been doing some work over the past few days since my last up date. In this series it just shows me doing the glue up on the rear legs, and shows off the now shaped front legs.
> 
> ...


Looks like it's gonna be very nice looking rocker. Can't wait to see it in complete form.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Shaped front legs, attaching back legs*
> 
> I have been doing some work over the past few days since my last up date. In this series it just shows me doing the glue up on the rear legs, and shows off the now shaped front legs.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul;

Looks like quite a project.

Lee


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Fitted head rest, cleaned up seat joints*

So ya I made the head rest a while ago, and now i'm finally attaching it, holes are drilled mouth head rest kerf the top, draw radius, cut radius ( top and bottom ), shape bottom, attach in place add large round over to top.

I've cleaned up the joints to near perfection! (-: at least by my standards maybe not Hals but i'll do even better on my next chair which will be out of walnut I think maybe cherry but i'd rather do one out of walnut.

The way the legs are built most of the shaping is done before the legs are even attached to the chair, after glue up there's work left yes…... but not too much.

I used a drum sander on my drill and palm sander to get a nice fair curve everywhere.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Fitted head rest, cleaned up seat joints*
> 
> So ya I made the head rest a while ago, and now i'm finally attaching it, holes are drilled mouth head rest kerf the top, draw radius, cut radius ( top and bottom ), shape bottom, attach in place add large round over to top.
> 
> ...


Oooooh, smooth & fluent curves and contours!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Fitted head rest, cleaned up seat joints*
> 
> So ya I made the head rest a while ago, and now i'm finally attaching it, holes are drilled mouth head rest kerf the top, draw radius, cut radius ( top and bottom ), shape bottom, attach in place add large round over to top.
> 
> ...


Very nice work Paul ! 
Acton Ontario is my hometown


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Fitted head rest, cleaned up seat joints*
> 
> So ya I made the head rest a while ago, and now i'm finally attaching it, holes are drilled mouth head rest kerf the top, draw radius, cut radius ( top and bottom ), shape bottom, attach in place add large round over to top.
> 
> ...


Excellent joint work!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Fitted head rest, cleaned up seat joints*
> 
> So ya I made the head rest a while ago, and now i'm finally attaching it, holes are drilled mouth head rest kerf the top, draw radius, cut radius ( top and bottom ), shape bottom, attach in place add large round over to top.
> 
> ...


It's worth the drive eh john?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Fitted head rest, cleaned up seat joints*
> 
> So ya I made the head rest a while ago, and now i'm finally attaching it, holes are drilled mouth head rest kerf the top, draw radius, cut radius ( top and bottom ), shape bottom, attach in place add large round over to top.
> 
> ...


That,s funny !! I was actually going to say that myself  I lived there for roughly 10 years as a kid . My father stayed much longer .


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Attaching arms*

Stayed up way late last night to get these arms attached I wanted the glue to cure over night.

I followed the instructions from Hal about how to " fix " the joint, I actually used a 80grit 9'' stick on sanding disk and a piece of 120 from my drum sander, both worked great because they are stiff paper.

Basically attach the arm where it should be, put sand paper between joint and pull, sounds easy looks easy but it did take me a few minutes to get the hang of it, mine needed more of a wiggle pull to get the job done but once your close it's work like magic and the joint make a seam you can hardly see.

I " primed " the end grain with titebond 3, applied my glue to the other surfaces and away I went, I used the blocks that were cut while band sawing the added piece and a caul on top.

Yes Hal if you see this post I used a F clamp or two maybe not up to your standards…..lol but it looks like a great joint so far.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Stacks to rockes, extra width to back braces, jigs*

Empty clamp rack…... hmmm what could that mean, where did they go?










Here they are, adding the " stacks " to my rockers, and adding a little thickness to the bottom of the back braces




























While i'm showing the rocker Jig, I might as well show the back brace jig, both are 8, 3/4'' pieces of mdf, I think I went a little over killbut hey if i'm building chairs for the next 30 yrs it was worth it!










Arms glued next step is shaping tops and bottoms of arms


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Stacks to rockes, extra width to back braces, jigs*
> 
> Empty clamp rack…... hmmm what could that mean, where did they go?
> 
> ...


That is very cool.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Stacks to rockes, extra width to back braces, jigs*
> 
> Empty clamp rack…... hmmm what could that mean, where did they go?
> 
> ...


Looks very good so far. Nice work. Looks like you have a lot of clamps. Never too many.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Stacks to rockes, extra width to back braces, jigs*
> 
> Empty clamp rack…... hmmm what could that mean, where did they go?
> 
> ...


Looks great so far can't wait to see the final pics..


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Arm shaping*

Shaped the arm bottoms and tops still more work left on both though, not much to say this time around.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Arm shaping*
> 
> Shaped the arm bottoms and tops still more work left on both though, not much to say this time around.


Very nice work, man that's a lot of sanding, rasping and whatever.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Started and finished back supports, and fisrt time sitting on the rockers.... yay*

So i've now cut the tops and bottoms of the back supports, rounded ends to fit, sanded smooth all that needed to be, this part is pretty straight forward follow the instructions!

I'm really happy how my back supports turned out

BTW in these pics the finish is still just off the band saw, I love that thing!

I've also got the stacks glued up on the rockers, soon i'll be shaping and attaching!!

Almost there

















\


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Started and finished back supports, and fisrt time sitting on the rockers.... yay*
> 
> So i've now cut the tops and bottoms of the back supports, rounded ends to fit, sanded smooth all that needed to be, this part is pretty straight forward follow the instructions!
> 
> ...


Very nice work. Youre now about on top of the hill.
Looking forward to seeing it completed in project section.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Started and finished back supports, and fisrt time sitting on the rockers.... yay*
> 
> So i've now cut the tops and bottoms of the back supports, rounded ends to fit, sanded smooth all that needed to be, this part is pretty straight forward follow the instructions!
> 
> ...


I've been following this with interest. Thanks for sharing your work - you make me think I could do this…


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Started and finished back supports, and fisrt time sitting on the rockers.... yay*
> 
> So i've now cut the tops and bottoms of the back supports, rounded ends to fit, sanded smooth all that needed to be, this part is pretty straight forward follow the instructions!
> 
> ...


sras considering how much time your lazy Susan must have taken, i'd say you could give a chair a go with out much hesitation.

If you do plan on doing so, I would contact Hal about getting his templates / book and even video it's been a huge help.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Started and finished back supports, and fisrt time sitting on the rockers.... yay*
> 
> So i've now cut the tops and bottoms of the back supports, rounded ends to fit, sanded smooth all that needed to be, this part is pretty straight forward follow the instructions!
> 
> ...


Really coming along


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Started and finished back supports, and fisrt time sitting on the rockers.... yay*
> 
> So i've now cut the tops and bottoms of the back supports, rounded ends to fit, sanded smooth all that needed to be, this part is pretty straight forward follow the instructions!
> 
> ...


Nice chair and progressing nicely. I really liked those back slats. Are they just cut out of thick pieces with no bending?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Started and finished back supports, and fisrt time sitting on the rockers.... yay*
> 
> So i've now cut the tops and bottoms of the back supports, rounded ends to fit, sanded smooth all that needed to be, this part is pretty straight forward follow the instructions!
> 
> ...


I started this blog after I built the back slats so no build pics this time.

They are bent 4 pieces think about 1/8'' each, I used soft maple, ash,ash, and walnut on the back. I tried my best to make the fronts matched and backs matched I was 100% on the front by mixed up a few on the back but still looks great.

The rockers are built the same way just more pieces and different mold

I'm glad yall are enjoying the show, i'm having a blast building it I should be done this week, and on to #2 next week this time Walnut.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Lot's of sanding, Glueing the headrest and mounting rockers / shaping rockers*

By the end of these pictures I'm siting in a rocking chair, that rocks and is about 95% complete!

So I sanded to 320 grit everywhere that it would be hard to once the back supports were installed for good, as well as the supports them selves.

Then glued the head rest using some clamps to keep it in line and using the screws as clamps, you remove 2 of the screws once dry.

I then turned her over, the chairs that is and drilled my holes for the rockers and attached, proceeded to shape the rockers on the band saw, spindle sander and router table.

Now all that is left is to " fix " the leg joints then glue up, finish sand and shaper rockers, finish sand chair and apply finish!

I'm really hoping by the end of the week, I don't see why I can't get that accomplished.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Lot's of sanding, Glueing the headrest and mounting rockers / shaping rockers*
> 
> By the end of these pictures I'm siting in a rocking chair, that rocks and is about 95% complete!
> 
> ...


This looks very good. I just got my book, plans, templates, and videos last week. Now I have to go back to your first post and begin reading. Edit: I finished and I like what I see. I have quotes on wood prices from one local supplier, mesquite. I just need to sell a kidney to buy it.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Lot's of sanding, Glueing the headrest and mounting rockers / shaping rockers*
> 
> By the end of these pictures I'm siting in a rocking chair, that rocks and is about 95% complete!
> 
> ...


Very cool, beautiful job. But who you calling Wormy? LOL!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

*Wormy soft maple rocking chair finished!*

This was my first rocking chair I made, I built it about 3 months ago, actually did a blog on here about the build but never actually posted up final pictures actually this is the blog…..lol

I've since built 4 more chairs out of various woods, this one was built using wormy soft maple that my brother had cut about 10 years ago from the bush behind my house.

I gave this chair to my grandparents, as I didn't fell that I could sell my first one also the " quality " or " details " have improved over the next few chairs which I am now confident to offer to customers.

The design is from Hal Taylor, I purchased his book, video and templates and let me tell you i've now also ordered a video and templates from someone else and Hal are far far superior in detail.

He offers small, medium, and large in the same template kit so really it's like you getting 3 chairs.

I've learned so much about chair building especially this design but i've really been paying attention to what other people are building, and I must say there are some great builders out there, keep it up!

I now make the rockers 6'' longer then Hal instructs, I like the " extra style " it adds to the chair

I also now drill 1/2'' plug holes, I find especially on the head rest where you have to take the screws in and out a few times, that the screws or drill will nick the side of the hole causing a slight defect when you install the plug, using 1/2'' plug holes removes this danger, and again pushes the style a little bit more.

I'm currently finishing up my 5th chair I'm proud to say I've sold my 2nd and 3rd chairs for a decent price, I'm now working on getting a website up and running and trying to get them sold locally through some stores.

Coming soon!
www.canadianrockingchairs.com

Please have a look at my other rocking chairs

Walnut Rocker ( second chair )

Lacewood Rocker ( 3rd chair )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Wormy soft maple rocking chair finished!*
> 
> This was my first rocking chair I made, I built it about 3 months ago, actually did a blog on here about the build but never actually posted up final pictures actually this is the blog…..lol
> 
> ...


wonderful chair great build it's beautiful.


----------



## Seeharlez (Mar 16, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Wormy soft maple rocking chair finished!*
> 
> This was my first rocking chair I made, I built it about 3 months ago, actually did a blog on here about the build but never actually posted up final pictures actually this is the blog…..lol
> 
> ...


Very nice work! I bet your Grandparents are proud!


----------



## normt (Jun 8, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Wormy soft maple rocking chair finished!*
> 
> This was my first rocking chair I made, I built it about 3 months ago, actually did a blog on here about the build but never actually posted up final pictures actually this is the blog…..lol
> 
> ...


Sam Maloof would highly approve! Nice job.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Wormy soft maple rocking chair finished!*
> 
> This was my first rocking chair I made, I built it about 3 months ago, actually did a blog on here about the build but never actually posted up final pictures actually this is the blog…..lol
> 
> ...


Congratulations! This has been a very inspiring Journey, thanks for sharing. After following your blog I feel like someday I could get the program and try one myself. Thanks Again.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 17, 2009)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Wormy soft maple rocking chair finished!*
> 
> This was my first rocking chair I made, I built it about 3 months ago, actually did a blog on here about the build but never actually posted up final pictures actually this is the blog…..lol
> 
> ...


That is a fine peice of work.


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Wormy soft maple rocking chair finished!*
> 
> This was my first rocking chair I made, I built it about 3 months ago, actually did a blog on here about the build but never actually posted up final pictures actually this is the blog…..lol
> 
> ...


that chair is a beauty !


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Wormy soft maple rocking chair finished!*
> 
> This was my first rocking chair I made, I built it about 3 months ago, actually did a blog on here about the build but never actually posted up final pictures actually this is the blog…..lol
> 
> ...


Beautiful..


----------

